# What do you think of Joey (the duck)?



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 15, 2014)

View attachment 50853

He's my all time favorite villager but I don't see much people talking about him or people saying he's his favorite villager, etc. so I was wondering what is your opinion of him? Also who is your all time favorite villager?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have the same problem with Drake (who's coincidentally also a duck owo). I think it really boils down to a lack of distinctive qualities. While you may have created a bond with him for various reasons, his palette is pretty plain and a lot of the lazy villagers fall victim to cliches of food and such. Either way, I feel your pain.


----------



## macuppie (Jun 16, 2014)

I really liked him in the GameCube version, but the others, not so much. Basically whenever I see villagers from my GameCube ac I am always flushed with memories of the game and them


----------



## Alanstoy (Jun 16, 2014)

I absolutely love Joey, and have had the hardest time finding him when  actually have an open space, One day i tell ya. I have scoot at this time, whom i love as well, Gotta love the  Duckys!! well most of em haha


----------



## Capella (Jun 16, 2014)

ehhhh


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 16, 2014)

He is not my favorite villager. My favorite is Kid Cat

But he is for sure a dreamie of mine. Joey is so cute and precious. Plus he's wearing a diaper so it feels like I'm talking to an oversized baby.

In wild world, he got sick and the inner mother me had to step in and nurse him back to health.

Joey is adorable. I wish I had gotten him in New Leaf


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> I have the same problem with Drake (who's coincidentally also a duck owo). I think it really boils down to a lack of distinctive qualities. While you may have created a bond with him for various reasons, his palette is pretty plain and a lot of the lazy villagers fall victim to cliches of food and such. Either way, I feel your pain.



He's also a lazy villager as well I belive lol (well the last time I remembered he was a lazy character)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alanstoy said:


> I absolutely love Joey, and have had the hardest time finding him when  actually have an open space, One day i tell ya. I have scoot at this time, whom i love as well, Gotta love the  Duckys!! well most of em haha



DUCKIES FTW lol I like lazy villagers (+normal but lazy more), and my favorite species in the lazy personality are ducks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> He is not my favorite villager. My favorite is Kid Cat
> 
> But he is for sure a dreamie of mine. Joey is so cute and precious. Plus he's wearing a diaper so it feels like I'm talking to an oversized baby.
> 
> ...



Yeah :] He was one of my first villagers in my very first town ever in WW (my first animal crossing game) and I thought he was adorable and I even got his pic (and he tried to buy it during the Flea Market lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -



macuppie said:


> I really liked him in the GameCube version, but the others, not so much. Basically whenever I see villagers from my GameCube ac I am always flushed with memories of the game and them



That's the same with me with AC:WW haha


----------



## PeachyK (Jun 16, 2014)

He was one of my original villagers and I really want him again


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> View attachment 50853


I found this strange when I was playing the game and decided to do some research into the matter using my degree in psychology to analyse why Joey feels the need to wear a diaper and have decided that they most likely are not capable of freely controlling their bladder. They also may have some kind of need to feel young or revert back to the comfort of being a child, they also may feel that if they stop wearing the diaper people may judge them and they clearly need attention and most of all love which is why I fell in love with their character to begin with. If we look at the events of World War I and compare them to the timeline of Joey's life we see some strange similarities which may be an attempt by the developer to make the entire community feel at ease with world war I and forgive. I also think that joey is super kawaii lol


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2014)

pokecrysis said:


> I found this strange when I was playing the game and decided to do some research into the matter using my degree in psychology to analyse why Joey feels the need to wear a diaper and have decided that they most likely are not capable of freely controlling their bladder. They also may have some kind of need to feel young or revert back to the comfort of being a child, they also may feel that if they stop wearing the diaper people may judge them and they clearly need attention and most of all love which is why I fell in love with their character to begin with. If we look at the events of World War I and compare them to the timeline of Joey's life we see some strange similarities which may be an attempt by the developer to make the entire community feel at ease with world war I and forgive. I also think that joey is super kawaii lol



Lol he looks so innocent with the diapers!


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Lol he looks so innocent with the diapers!



I know it was what made me like him in the first place he's my fave!!


----------



## Angerfish (Jun 16, 2014)

I love joey so much! He was my fav in wild world. But I think the diaper throughs people off. I mean, some people see him as a baby, but the thick eyebrows kinda make him look like an adult? I don't know. He's adorable!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2014)

Angerfish said:


> I love joey so much! He was my fav in wild world. But I think the diaper throughs people off. I mean, some people see him as a baby, but the thick eyebrows kinda make him look like an adult? I don't know. He's adorable!



I always thought of his as a kid instead of being an adult/baby because he can talk, but he's immature (at times) haha


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

if you don't like joey then you're a bad person

just saying


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2014)

pokecrysis said:


> if you don't like joey then you're a bad person
> 
> just saying



Yes!


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jun 16, 2014)

Joey is completely adorable, and he would probably be my first choice if I could have 11 villagers. My favorite villagers overall are Rosie and Kyle though <3


----------



## nammie (Jun 17, 2014)

I love him!!! I think he's super cute, I'm esp charmed by his eyebrows


----------



## mayorsam (Jun 17, 2014)

I personally don't like him at all, but I can definitely see where other people think he's cute.

It's probably related to the fact that I have a strong dislike for Children, which he reminds me of.

My favorite non-popular villager is Melba c: overall, she's my second favorite (Julian being my first)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 17, 2014)

mayorsam said:


> I personally don't like him at all, but I can definitely see where other people think he's cute.
> 
> It's probably related to the fact that I have a strong dislike for Children, which he reminds me of.
> 
> My favorite non-popular villager is Melba c: overall, she's my second favorite (Julian being my first)




Melba is on my list of favorite animals!  She's probably my 3rd/4th favorite.


----------

